

Cash not always welcome at Apple stores - tshtf
http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/7_on_your_side&id=7447037&rss=rss-kgo-article-7447037

======
tjmaxal
So you can have a Theft policy that says don't pursue or prosecute but you
can't pay for one in cash? That seems crazy. Of course using an ipad as your
only computer is probably not a good idea either.

~~~
wmeredith
> Of course using an ipad as _my_ only computer is probably not a good idea
> either.

Fixed that for you.

 _This user_ is precisely who the iPad was made for and she can't get one
because of heavy handed anti-piracy policies.

